
How times in the police have changed since 1839 - rbehrends
https://twitter.com/sohovicpolice/status/439696482799595520/photo/1
======
ulfw
"It is advisable to have a bath". Now that's a tip that is still valid I
guess...

------
fit2rule
A fascinating glimpse into a truly imperial, repressive culture. A lot of
soldiers' envy in this one.

